# What so's is this?



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

What sps is this? I have a feeling it's a birds nest but it's solid white even the polyps. If it is a birds nest I have never seen a solid white one. Beware pic was takin with iPhone.....


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Definitely a type of acropora,I like the icy blue types. Have you had it a while? Extended polyps are usually a sign of a happy coral.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Definitely a type of acropora,I like the icy blue types. Have you had it a while? Extended polyps are usually a sign of a happy coral.


It's nice just never seen a solid whit sps befor lol. I have had it for about 5 days now.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Give it good lighting,proper flow, and time and I bet it will pick up some more color. White is not a common acropora color but it is a common symptom of lacking zooxanthelae.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Give it good lighting,proper flow, and time and I bet it will pick up some more color. White is not a common acropora color but it is a common symptom of lacking zooxanthelae.


It's under 150 wat hqi Phoenix 14k in a 29 gallon tank. Lol. It's gettin some good flow the polyps are waying nicely


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope it does get some color to it but eaither way it's a nice white like Snow White.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Make sure to post up a pic in a few weeks as there should be a change in about a month,gotta love coral progress reports.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Make sure to post up a pic in a few weeks as there should be a change in about a month,gotta love coral progress reports.


I will. Right now alk is at 14dkh and cal is at 560. So after they start there suckin they should grow rather nicely


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The levels are on the high side,just let it eat up whats already in the tank water for a little while and I am sure it will acclimate nicely.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> The levels are on the high side,just let it eat up whats already in the tank water for a little while and I am sure it will acclimate nicely.


That was the plan man lol. I purposely raised it that way. Between my clam and other coral will demolish that all and cal in a week or so.


----------

